# 1972 ford 4500 backhoe fluid for Trans and oil dipstick



## Low-side (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks for the add I just bought a ford back-hoe 3 cylinder an I'm trying to find out what kida of fluid goes I the transmission it's a 4 speed shuttle shift I believe is what they call it --- it has water in the transmission and I am also looking for a replacment engine oil dipstick this one is broke off / again thanks for the add


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Christmas Greetings Low-side,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Most guys use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) equivalent to Ford specification 134D in the rear end, transmission, hydraulic reservoirs, even in the power steering system. But not in the engine. You can get UTF in 5 gallon buckets at Tractor Supply Stores, auto parts stores, Wal-mart, etc. Check the label (for Ford Spec. 134D) on the bucket before buying. I personally use the Travelers brand from Tractor Supply. 

Many guys use Shell Rotella brand oil in the engine. I've started using it myself. If yours is a diesel, consider using 15W-40 oil in the engine.

I use automatic transmission fluid (mercon III? - the red fluid) in my power steering system, rather than UTF. 

Good luck with your "new" tractor/loader/backhoe (TLB). You need to get an operators manual to learn all the maintenance items and grease points. You can find these on the internet, ebay, tractor supply stores, etc.


----------



## Low-side (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks for the information on the fluids by chance would you know where I could by an oil dip stick for the engine


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hey Low-side

Messicks Farm Equipment (New Holland Dealership) should have a dipstick. Click on their ad at the top of the page.

If you are looking for a used dipstick, go to tractorhouse.com. In their "dismantled machine" section, they have 15 ea. 4500's listed in salvage.

Good luck.


----------

